# Daily grow guide with a beginner.



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Oct 23, 2008)

Ok so im already 22 days into my grow but ive been keeping a daily log on what im doing or what im noticing. 
My set up is to the simplest degree, and i consider this the typical way a first time grower might go about his buisness.
Im trying it this way first before i invest the money. just so i have an idea.



So im going to type in here what ive written so far then keep this up to date ever 5 days.:holysheep:


----------



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Oct 23, 2008)

So my setup is as following:

Soil: Worm casting, kelp meal, bat guano, chicken manure, perlite.

Water: Bottled Arowhead

Light: Four CFL grow lights. 

Nutrients: Terracycle .03-.002-.02 and Vigoro.

The lighten is weak but as you read on you will see the results.


----------



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Oct 23, 2008)

Location: closet set up.
Time: early October

Ok so i germinated two seeds, using the trick, as well all know, where you dampen a paper cloth and stick the seeds in the towel and then in a ziplock bad for about a week in a dark place and they should sprout.
On october 1st i planted my seeds (i know perfect timing).

On the second day i notice the soil was broken on one of the seeds.
My lighting was set way tohigh so i noticed some extreme stretching. within 4 days. So i took her outside. when i came to check on her within 2 hours time, she wasdead. due to how dry and hot it was outside.....


I was so stoned i didnt noticed haha.


----------



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Oct 23, 2008)

On day 4 the other seedling broke ground, and decided to just leave her under 24/7 lighting in the closet. and then by day 6 the shell had fallen off the seed sprout.

I could have removed the seed shell yesterday but i just wanted to let her do it on her own. what dosent kill her makes her stronger haha.

I watered and used some terracycle ( i know way too early, but i learned as i went on)
On day eight i added the forth cfl light and also started a fan, running about 12 hours a day.
Nothing really went on till day 11. when the next set of leaves started to form.


then on day twelve i transplanted because the roots were showing at the bottom of the cup.


----------



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Oct 23, 2008)

Pictures will be later on, im just writing till im up to date so in like 8 posts from this one you can check the pictures.

Oct-13
I awake this morning to see that she is still alive after her transplant last night. I watered her really good after transplant because i was recomended on doen so. As the day progressed to night my baby had wilted a bit and seemed to turn a bit yellow ( later to be discoverd as a NUT burn) I hope this is not from the shock, she should recover fully within 48 hours.
But all i can do is give pleny of fresh air light and time.


----------



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Oct 23, 2008)

oct-14

I checked on her this morning and everything seemed ok. I went to the loca smoke shop and bought "The cannabis grow bible", by greg green. ( I highly recomend this book).
Ive been picken the book up all day and constantly sticken my nose in it reading everything i can. 
I also went to my local Lowes home improvment and bought a PH,Moister checker.

I checked my levels and all was fine.


----------



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Oct 23, 2008)

Oct-15
I didnt really get to check on her to mcuh today. But i checked once later at night and she looked at tad bit yellow but other than that it was ok.

Oct-16
early this morning i checked the PH and Moister level. I think i hit a root or moved some soil underneth because she fell over. but i ended up proping more soil around her and made sure it was snug.
Within 48 hours i will know if i did any damage. ( again newbee mistakes)


----------



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Oct 23, 2008)

Oct-17
Right before i went to bed last night i started to worry i did some damage. I also plan on getting a 400W HID light, but need to do the calculations on on electricity costs, Im also considering getting a solar panel, i saw them on craiglist for about a $150 that will be enough to power my whole set up.
This is all thoughts for my next set up.

Oct-18
I didnt really check on her to mcuh today, i just checked the lighten and made sure she was getten optimal lighting. 
The only thing i forgot to mention yesterday i bought some vigoro. its levels are; 24-8-16. 
I added 1 tspn to about 2 gallons of water, i was thinken that i had a Nitrogen difficancy with all the yellowing on one set of leaves. ( i know its a NUT burn and this didnt help)
Ph checked normal and moistor is normal.


----------



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Oct 23, 2008)

Oct-19
Today ive noticed some overall improvements. 
The seedling leaves and the first set are yellow and starting to crisp, but the new set about them is really really comming in bright and strong. And a new set is even starting to grow about those healthy ones too 

The leaves are a nice grean and three leaved.

Oct-20
So as i was saying before she is starting to sprout the third and forth set of healthy leaves. She is looking like she will make a full recovery even after ive been so horrible too her. this is why im doen this grow first so i can ensure the best possible grow after.


----------



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Oct 23, 2008)

Oct-21
Ok so i officially declared the yellowing is indeed a NUT burn. So im not going to give her any more NUts. So im going to wait for a week or so or till i noticed she needs some NUTS. I hope the Bucket im growing in is draining well for i dont have to deal with root roat.

Oct-22
So last night after i declared a NUT burn i decided to do a sorta flush on my baby to test the draining and get all the crap out. And this morning she looked fine and like a champ. and alot of water drained so i know thats a good sign. I desperatly need to obtain a really good HID light or somthing. But im going to maybe get one off a buddy for way cheap. maybe just to borrow for a while. I should noticed if theres a diffrence in the flush in a few days. 

And as this is cought you up to date, i would like to add that she looks bettertoday than she has since ive started.


with the flush just have happend ive honestly noticed a change. he leaves are flattened better and accepting the light really good.
Also there is some secondary branches growing from the internodes of the branches.

HURRAY

but as of now im confident on the past mistakes are a lesson worth learning.
and my next run. 4 clones of some kush.

But i will write a 5 day post in 5 days from now with all the photos ( even though i might do the photos in the next day)


----------



## Slartibartfast (Oct 24, 2008)

PeaceLove&FreeBudz said:
			
		

> Oct-21
> Ok so i officially declared the yellowing is indeed a NUT burn. So im not going to give her any more NUts. So im going to wait for a week or so or till i noticed she needs some NUTS. I hope the Bucket im growing in is draining well for i dont have to deal with root roat.
> 
> Oct-22
> ...


Good work.  Just remember too much thinking can kill her... So can to much love.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 24, 2008)

also to add..  well  first of all.. seeding/spout  only need water,  seeding soils..  no nutes..   guano might be too much....  nice new soils and very moist  is great to start...   

also  these seeds that still hold the stem.. do not worry about it.. .that seeds does has their own remain of foods that feed the plant..  leave it alone... its all good  I even have one plant in DWC (mom)  that has seed still stick on it..  I will post the pic..   pretty baby I got!! and lives in DWC  wow..


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Oct 24, 2008)

PeaceLove&FreeBudz said:
			
		

> I also plan on getting a 400W HID light, but need to do the calculations on on electricity costs, Im also considering getting a solar panel, i saw them on craiglist for about a $150 that will be enough to power my whole set up.


 
Electricity Calculation:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=337655&postcount=41

Solar Powering a 400W HPS:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=341723&postcount=5


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 25, 2008)

ostpicsworthless: :hubba:


----------



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Oct 25, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> ostpicsworthless: :hubba:


 

i know thats why i said ill have them posted in 2 days


----------



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok so here is some pictures i have taken today. DONT FORGET THAT SHE HAS GONE THRU ALOT SO THATS WHY SHES KINDA SMALL.
But as of the last few days she has done remarkable.
She has hit vegatative stage and liven the atmospher. know that i flushed her and stoped being a bad owner.












You can see the previous NUT BURN on the bottom leaves, theyll fall off in a few days.
But ill post pictures in another week and you will see what im talking about, how she is growing faster than ever know ive corrected my problems. I wont water her again since the flush for maybe 2 or 3 more days. NUTS in about 1 and a half weeks. depending on if i feel she needs it


----------



## Icex420 (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks nice man.

Mine are about the same age..


----------



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Oct 27, 2008)

YA i wish she wouldve ben a bit bigger but i guess thats what i get for mistrating her. haha


Live and learn.
the quote of a lifetime


----------



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Oct 27, 2008)

YA i wish she wouldve ben a bit bigger but i guess thats what i get for mistrating her. haha

Live and learn.
the quote of a lifetime


----------



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Oct 29, 2008)

Oct 23
So I ran the Fan for about 8 hours when i awoke. She seemed to enjoy that. I checked the moist level and it had droped a bit so thats a good sign that its getting used up so there not possibilities for root rot. The PH also checked out fine. Today i was looking at craigslist for some cheaper HPS for flowering, but im worried cause its graiglist and theres a sketchyness already in itself im not to keen on dealing with.

Oct 24
I raised my lighting about an inch higher so thats some good news, thats shes growing. I really probably should have done it 2 days back, but its ok. Thers about 2 inches between the plant and the CFLs. Other than that there was nothing new. Ran the fan for about 6 hours.

Oct 25
She looked really really healthy today, so i know now she is deffenetly on the right track. It was as if she was groing faster. I can see more nodes starting to form nd secondary leaf growth inbetween the branches. so hopefully in 2 weks ill know the sex for sure..


----------



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Oct 29, 2008)

Oct 26
So today i deccided to build a clone box, so i can place the CFLs in it and then run my HPS in my other room. so i cn have it set up for perpetual growing. The box has a shelf i can remove and stick my current "experiment" in it an continue to use the CFLs until i get a HPS light....

Any ideas on a cheap cheap web site, for 250w to 400w HPS lights?

Oct 27
So after leaving her in my clone veg box over night, she seemed perfect. I checked her moistand was drying out, and shes angled a bit at the top from the fan i think so im going to rotate her.

Oct 28
Ok so today i decided to give her some watering and NUTs.
I fed her some Vigoro about 1/4 the serving they suggest. and i gave her some water as well. so everything is starting to come to me.

at the beginning i wanted to do to much, when really you need to sit and just do enough.
Shes at about 4 1/2 inches. so in about 8 days thers been an inch of growth under cfls.

Oct 29
What i believe to be the 4th internode is growing nicely. The leaves are only about an inch in length so far but it hasnt been two days yet. Im figureing sex of the plant will be known in a week and a half.


PICTURES UP TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Icex420 (Oct 30, 2008)

we need some pictures!


----------



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Oct 30, 2008)

I posted some like 3 days ago, and i said i would post some tomorrow.

But as a fellow stoner i understand you need pictures 


so here ya go:hubba:


----------



## Icex420 (Oct 30, 2008)

Lovely! How old is this one? My 2 week old is a little bigger, but i have a duo. i pinched it when it was really a baby and not i have dual main stems, which are 5 inches long. Looks pretty damn cool.


----------



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Oct 30, 2008)

Actually Shes pretty old. shes just going on 4 weeks. The thig is though i did alot ....and i mean alot of messing up in the begging so i stunted her growth and was mistreating her.

she has just show real growth in the last week because ive leveled out everything. and i can see what they mean when they say " they will enjoy there enviorment" cause shes deffenetly moven now. 

Check back in like 4 days and ill have more pictures and you can see what i mean.

Live and learn.

next batch of three is coming from the clinic and its finally gonna be a clone. 
so much easier and saves soooooooooo much time


----------



## IRISH (Oct 30, 2008)

Hello PL&FB. Welcome to MP. 

:48: 


what is the medium your using? looks to heavy to be vegging in. jmo. is this your first grow? i never give any feed for at least 3-5 weeks. usually more like 5. then i start out light. usually at quarter strength. do you have a ph test kit? if not , get one. ph your water to 6.5-7.0 for soil grow. ph your water , then let it stand for 2-4 days before using , then check it again prior to using , to make sure the #'s have'nt changed. we'll need the dimensions of your veg box also. this is so we can direct you to how many watts of cfls' to use. a good ( cheap ) place to get MH , and HPS online is htg supply. if you live in Cali? ( i thought i read that ) , you are most likely within driving distance to the local hydro supplier. ohhh, and spend some time reading the site, the info here is 'on top of the game'. if you need to know Anything , just ask. thats what were here for (girl?). your baby is looking good , but she is very under-developed for her age. i would have to say the early nutes are to blame for this. and , germ you some more seeds'. you got 1 growing. if she's a he , you'll be bummed you did'nt start a few more. wow. got the buzz, now i'm rattling. if you want direction , ? , just holla. good luck...bb...


----------



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Oct 30, 2008)

Ya i would be bummed if it turned out to b a he, but im only really using this one so i wouldnt burn the next ones and i could get the hang of watering, NUTS and lights. 
I need to get a good light.
I live in the greater LA area in cali.
Im thinking about going to Oaksterdam University,
I dunno how legit it is though.
Seems extremly informational.

But ya i need to get on some bette rmedium i new that sorta going into this.
But again im a noob and i sorta went into this picking up things as i go.
I bought a few books, doing lots of reading.
but im starting to progress at it.
I just make sure to get on here and post up some questions and hope for some good feed back.

cheers mate


----------



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Oct 30, 2008)

I was looking at my plant today, and i was thinken. as you can see in the above pictures. could i maybe tie some thread lightly around the upper full branches and gently pull them down to expose for more light?


Just an idea. 
Just using this grow as an experiment to test diffrent situations.


----------



## IRISH (Oct 31, 2008)

yeah, go ahead and tie her down.:hubba: . i mean , if it has been over a week since the flush. and this is depending on how much light, and how much air flowage you got? when you tweak your baby, you wanna give her time to heal from the punishment you've inflicted on her. you follow'in?
seriously friend, if this is your first time, i'd throw a few more beans in the soil to 'practice' on. you got a fan blow'in 'cross your 'lil one? just a light, cool breeze. make that top move a bit . that'll make 'her' strong. what's the lights' your using? cfls? how many? what size of space we talk'in? theres alot of variances. practice, makes perfect. thats all our goals'.
no more nutes right now. got a ph test kit? need some info to help you , so you can be tok'in the best of the best...bb...


----------



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Oct 31, 2008)

I have been writing what i have from the beginning, but i guess i should constantly keep reminding people since there shall be new readers.
Im using 2 blue 2 natural cfls. so four in total.
Obviously this is until i get my HPS.
Im ordering two of the 20$ tomorrow. so in a week i should have them going.

I do run a fan on her about 6 to 12 hours a day.
Shes in a box right now.

So the box is about 3 feet long and 3/12 feet tall. mind you its just for seedlings and early veg. then its off to the the two hps room.  and its 3x3 and 16 feet tall.
its a closet grow.


I know i need practice but im confident i understand enough to get a decent grow going.
this grow is to figure out the timing, and what a burn, lack of water, too much water, no NUTS, too much NUTs...etc is like.

But in one month youd be amazed how much one can learn from reading and getting hands on.


Oaksterdam university anyone?

Im just asking questions


----------



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Oct 31, 2008)

I just love how if you look at the pictures you can see the NOOB in my burnt leaves. hahaha

Gotta love life and gotta keep growing.

Mistakes feel good, as long as you realize and learn from it. and its your first grow hahaha


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 31, 2008)

its all good bro, we all gotta lurn my sett up might be primtive right now, but my plants sure don't mind it, they are growing amazeing my mazar is just now over 3 weeks old, an my haze turned 2 weeks today an all of them are growing great, my mazar got atlest 8 nodes on it, an its branching out, lots of under groth. so just keep tweaking it an keep on reading bro u will get it.


----------



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Oct 31, 2008)

So i just tied them down. hers some pictures. did it 5 minutes ago so there fresh.

Hey wiseguy chef....what lights you running and how are you running them...

cheers mate


----------



## Trent45 (Oct 31, 2008)

You'd be suprised what you can do on your first try man. My buddy vegged a plant from seed under a 17 Watt Natural Light CFL (Long horse-shoe type tube, not a coil) for 3 weeks and it was bigger than some of my outdoor plants. It was awe-inspiring actually. It was a simple reading desk lamp, he had it in a tall speaker box with a small desk fan(go figure) Eventually he got two 42 watt CFL's but the amount of growth he had keeping that sprout maybe an inch from that CFL tube....wow. I was impressed.

He actually harvested over 100 grams dry off that plant later on too. He did have a HPS for flowering, but the 17 watt CFL didn't do it any harm is what I am trying to get at here.....

Long story short, anything can happen.....

....And Ghost Dad is the greatest movie ever made.


----------



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Oct 31, 2008)

dam 100 grams.


thatll be a great day if thathappend first try.

if it dose ill make sure i come find you and give you your dues for your good mojo trent45.
cheers

im wishes for the best. i mean its a first grow so im not hoping for to much, just going from beginnning to end and learning as i go.


best luck


----------



## IRISH (Oct 31, 2008)

PeaceLove&FreeBudz said:
			
		

> I have been writing what i have from the beginning, but i guess i should constantly keep reminding people since there shall be new readers.
> Im using 2 blue 2 natural cfls. so four in total.
> Obviously this is until i get my HPS.
> Im ordering two of the 20$ tomorrow. so in a week i should have them going.
> ...


 
> as i said friend , there is alot of knowledge to be had here. you'll get alot by reading. then when you think you can learn no more ; pass what you know to the next in line. were all here to help each other. we all have the same 'passion'...bb...

> BTW , nice. i like it. 'she's' ready for a touch of bein' tied down. a bit each day. go slow. just a little each day. and when you get her where you want her , give her a week or so to regain her composure. good luck PLFBudz...bb...

                                  :48: ...bb...


----------



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Oct 31, 2008)

O most deffenetly will i pass on anything knowledge i gain.
I hope the best for all your grows and may mary jane herself bless you with the greatest of fortune.

Everyday i try to give some insite to some post i come across.


----------



## IRISH (Oct 31, 2008)

PeaceLove&FreeBudz said:
			
		

> oct-14
> 
> I also went to my local Lowes home improvment and bought a PH,Moister checker.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 31, 2008)

cheack out my grow jornal, just click the link, on page 2 there are pics an info about the CFL's that i am useing for veggie stage.


----------



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Oct 31, 2008)

Ya i did actually right after i wrote that hahh my bad


But jus t to update you all i added another two cfls. so i have 6 totall. and ive ordered the $20 hps 150w. I ordered two of them.
so in a week or so ill turn them on and let her eat.


So now i got the 6 CFLs for seedling thru mid veg.
then HPS for late veg and flowering.


starting to get it together.!


----------



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Nov 1, 2008)

Ok so last night i decided to cut off thet botom burnt leaves, and then move up and take the next set above them too, as they were about 30% burned.

I awoke this morning and she as fine. I took les than 50% of her leaves so i should be fine.
I just wana practice making this bushy.
Trying to continue to use this plant as a "Training" excercise hahha


----------



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Nov 1, 2008)

Ok so would it be considered "SHOCK"
If its drooping at the leaves. not too much like an over watering, but a noticable bit. Im sure this is the shock from the cutting.

I dunno just tryingto get some friendly advice.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 2, 2008)

needs some pics  buddy, would help alot


----------



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Nov 28, 2008)

So i realize i havent been online for a while and havent update and for that im sorry.
but hey i got some pics.

So i found out the one seed i planted that was a bag seed under cfls has become a 


GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!

and they say karma isnt real. hahaa
but ive only seen about 4 pistles and the growth of a few more, so in the next week ill post some pistle action.


----------



## 84VW (Nov 28, 2008)

shes looking good

but as far as i know, the way you have those lights aimed at the bottom is doing you no good...the topside of the leaf is what acts as the "solar panel" for photosynthesis


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 28, 2008)

*:clap: on the girl :yay: 
did you get the hps? and if not do yu have lights above the plant aswell as the sides eace:

*


----------



## andy52 (Nov 28, 2008)

agreed,the lights need to be shining down.its also good to have some side lighting if needed.but shining up is not much benefit to to leaf structure.


----------



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Nov 28, 2008)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *:clap: on the girl :yay: *
> *did you get the hps? and if not do yu have lights above the plant aswell as the sides eace:*


no i have not, i went to order it and the site was down and i never got really around to it.
But yes i have lights about too.
but only 5 cfls. tube.
3 white warm
1light blue
2 white cool.
im glad to see anther brit around



and i also had theose lower lights to get the inside nodes.
but i put them up as you suggested.


----------



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Nov 29, 2008)

Ok im gonna go ahead and start the flowering today, i would use a MH and i found some cheap, but i dont have the money nor the time right now, so maybe soon. but im gonna start the flowering.
and ill put some pics in a few days.

cheers


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello and Thanks for growing..you will find that we love pics and the more the better..they realy do speak words..But you seem to have it under control..Congrats on the Female..Sure wish you could afford an HPS  for flower..but work with what you got..and Heres some GREEN MOJO for the Ladie..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Nov 30, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Hello and Thanks for growing..you will find that we love pics and the more the better..they realy do speak words..But you seem to have it under control..Congrats on the Female..Sure wish you could afford an HPS for flower..but work with what you got..and Heres some GREEN MOJO for the Ladie..KEEP M GREEN


 
Cheers mate.
ya i would go out and grab one. epsecially sincei found some for 30$ plus it comes complete, but i need to take care of the holiday shoping before i continue to just think on my own behalf. But im currently working on a new light fixture. for i can have a total of 4750 lumens.
but ya like you said iwish i could afford a HPS or even a MH,
but after this grow and after the holidays ill have more money to play with and put some finishing touches on what im trying to do,


Heres some *GREEN MOJO* to you as well and hope all is well.


----------



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Nov 30, 2008)

so whats the deal with foliage watering. i doubt i spelt that right, but you know what i mean.

watering thru the leaves instead of just the roots.
Just curious. 
I want to try and just see how she reacts


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 1, 2008)

I only foliage feed ( i spelt the same way..lol ) when Im cloneing..that is just misting the plant with a lite nute solution..best to do when lights first come on or go off..The mistty leafs can burn with water on them..JMT.  KEEP M GREEN


----------



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Dec 1, 2008)

I noticed that some of the bigger leaves arecovering some of the nodes that have hairs and are gonna produce my budz, so i cut them off and noticed some of the leaves from my budding branch is light yellow due to lack of light.


but cutting a couple big leaves off is ok right?
i only just started flowering.
i already did it, at a 45 degree angle.
but i just wanna make sure, my book says to do it for more nodes, but im only doing it to ensure good growth on what i do have.


and what are the bigger leaves called?
Fan leaves i think?


----------



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Dec 1, 2008)

if you look at my top picture in the ones i posted a few days back, its the bottom ones i took off.
they were hangen over some node regions.


cheers

*green mojo for all*


----------



## solarz (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't think its a good idea to cut off fan leaves.  The plants needs these to convert light energy.  Leave the fan leaves on, but maneuver them to allow light to hit the growing shoots.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 2, 2008)

*no no no dont chop the fan leaves they are vital ,,,i know i made the same mistake 

youcan allways tuck them away if you must ,,they will fall of when no longer needed eace:*


----------



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Dec 2, 2008)

Ya there gone. hahha

i put her to bed already so tomorrow if theres anything wrong ill let you know,. Whats up with pruning then?


i read in my book all is well as long as over 50% of the fan leaves are still there.

I got over 75% of them still.

so nothing too scary.


I did get pulled over by them little piggies today.
For a busted tail light, i just laughed at them and convinced them that this is dumb and im going to take them to court to make it harder on them. mentioned my father served time with the commanding officer in this area.

He riped it up and said to have it fixed by tomorrow,
hahah

cops are such a joke. seriously trying to write a ticket and waste my time, when all he needed to say was if this isnt fix and we pull you over again we will impound your car.


But know the would rather kill trees and waste paper and my time.

go catch serial killers or somthing, leave us casual peaceful herbalists alone!!!!!!!


----------



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Dec 2, 2008)

Shes fine just to updateyou, i was wondering though if the fan leaves anre curling slightly in on the sides what is that? thers no color diffreneces there a healthy green they just curl in.

I didnt know if its lack of water too much water or root rot maybe?

its  been like that for a while. so im not to worried cause shes still going strong. and there is no slowth in growth or anything.


But then again marijuana is a weed.
and weeds can grow through alot.


----------



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Dec 4, 2008)

TACO LEAVES!

AHHHHH


o opened my grow room and was gifted with some warm *** air.
i put another light in and didnt take it to consideration the heat.
I put a fan in there. opened all the windows. but ive decided if its gonna be closed up again.


im gonna put a fan and some ice behind it to give cool air.

cause itll only be closed up for a hour or two


----------



## Slartibartfast (Dec 4, 2008)

PeaceLove&FreeBudz said:
			
		

> I noticed that some of the bigger leaves arecovering some of the nodes that have hairs and are gonna produce my budz, so i cut them off and noticed some of the leaves from my budding branch is light yellow due to lack of light.
> 
> 
> but cutting a couple big leaves off is ok right?
> ...


They are called fan leaves or shade leaves.  It's the leaves that use the light energy to make the plant grow.  Shining light on the nodes does nothing to benefit the plant.  Cutting leaves off starves the process of making flowers.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 6, 2008)

What book says its okay to remove 50% of leaf?  I have yet to read that..I did read that the fan leafs are the solar pannels for the plant..and removeing them ..IMO..is not good.  Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Dec 6, 2008)

The book i read it from is called.

the cannabis grow bible by greg green.
To make bushes it says you need to cut less than 50%  of the leaves in order to not have any stunted growth.


----------



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Dec 6, 2008)

Heres a picture, you can kinda see the pistels even though my cameras shitty. Buts She's at 1ft 7inchs.
at day5 of flowering.
so shes going at about an inch a day. 

what should i do to keep her small?
i dont wanna get over 4 and half feet. i mean i can but i sorta dont wanna do that. unles more bud is involved.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Dec 6, 2008)

Sorry, I can't remember from earlier posts; is it a sativa, indica or mixed?  I think most indicas won't get any taller than that.  I've had two different hybrid strains, predominantly indica, that both grew to 36" tall.  If it's predominantly sativa, you can tie it over and train it.  There are several options, depending on what you need.  Here is a thread about LST: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1519.  There are other ways too.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Dec 7, 2008)

Just looking at your picture again.  Those don't look like pistils to me.  Are they fine white hairs?  Are they popping up all over the plant?
See what others say.


----------



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Dec 7, 2008)

they are. you cant really see cause there is some new growth.
But as soon as i can access a decent camera ill put them in. otherwise youll have to see i guess when the bud growth is of decent size.


----------

